# Who has a PT job after retiring...



## Jokarva (Jan 17, 2010)

and what are you doing?

I retired from my job as an RN last April. We've been busy rehabbing our retirement home after moving here in June, but that's slowing up now. I've been idly looking for PT work but it's hard to find. Unemployment here is pretty high and any medical jobs I see are FT only (and I don't really want to go back to nursing anyway).

So who's found a fun, PT job since you've retired? Just something to keep your brain occupied and give you some disposable (casino  ) income.


----------



## Micheal (Jan 28, 2009)

Sorry not much help here - when I gave up paid employment for what I have now (I do what I want - when I want) I made it a point to have enough on my plate of things to do and enough income coming in to never think about going to work for someone else again........ ever!
It seems strange though that you can't find a part time job in the healthcare field; around here they go begging for any qualified help. Have you tried other places besides hospitals? I know around here nursing homes (skilled and assisted living types), public health (gov), temp agencys, some clinics, and yes the hospitals are all desperate for help; most within reason will work to your schedule.
The one retiree I know that worked PT has had more than 5 jobs in the one year he has been retired. Why? Well for one, he tends to overstate his ablities and knowledge. Secondly, he "knew" once he got the job he "could" change the hours they wanted him to work. Thirdly, well, I think you get the idea.........
So, not knowing your skills, etc I'd be hard pressed to offer any help as I do not know as to what you may think of as a "fun" job.......... Sorry!
Some of the jobs I've been offered since retirement though - transportation driver (for the elderly), security guard, meals-on-wheels driver, green-thumb (seasonal jobs for those over 60), maintance work, construction and remodeling, pet watcher, store clerk, and even baby sitting...........
So good luck in your search, I hope you do find your "fun" PT job.


----------



## Ramblin Wreck (Jun 10, 2005)

I worked six months part time as a transiton period for the university I retired from. After that, I didn't want to work away from the farm (which keeps me plenty busy), but at the request of a friend, I've taken two long consulting assignments (working on one now) for a university in south Georgia. Once I'm through with the current gig, I'm going to commit to the farm full time. 

As Michael pointed out, RN's have no problems in our area finding work. My cousin transitioned away from hospital work by doing home health care assistance/assignments. She loved it, and pretty much controlled how much and when she worked.


----------



## whiterock (Mar 26, 2003)

I did a three month temp job the spring after i retired taking pics for the county appraisal district. that was an eye opener. I regularly saw places and couldn't believe people lived in places like that. Then other places I couldn't believe people lived like that. Mansions to old mobile homes with three or four different kinds of siding patching up the holes in the wall. Rich folks gripped at me, poor folks tried to give me something to drink.

Got an application in right now at a nursery in town. PT cashier and phone. Just something to get me around other folks now and then instead of just me and the dog.

Ed


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

to tell you the truth i'm too busy doing stuff for everybody for free. not that i got any skills to get a job anyway.all i ever did was manage a home and family. i think i would make a good greeter at WM since i'm such a people person. but by the time i drive my friends around to their appointments,grocery shopping etc. all i have time for is my own work. ~Georgia.


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

Retirement is the time to spend lots and lots of time doing all those things you only dreamed about while working.

Spending time with family and friends.
Fishing
Traveling
Gardening
Building birdhouses
Sewing Quilts
Bible Study
Trail rides through the forest
Watching nature ---- birds, flowers, seasonal changes
Reading lots of books
Tinkering in the work shop
Cutting wood to keep the house warm
Doing volunteer work
Catching up on the old hobbies
Learning new hobbies
And for us -- our favorite -- spending lots of quality time with the grandchildren.

We have absolutely no extra time for a PT job!


----------



## Ramblin Wreck (Jun 10, 2005)

Tallpines has a great list.


----------



## vicb66 (Oct 20, 2007)

If you like computing and you like writing you could check out blogging for dummies and webmarketing for dummies.Those are both valid ways to make money at home.


----------



## cando (Sep 17, 2002)

After being a foreman for 28 years I got a part time job at the local tractor supply store and I love it. I'm responsible for me and nobody else. Being raised on a farm and owning a 20 acre farm it's fun to share my life experience and I;m susprised of my fellow coworkers that seek me out or even call me at home for advise or answers to their questions. It makes me feel good to share my knowledge and the customers are greatful. I don't need the money and I give it to my church,salvation army, or to the wounded warriors. It's not that much but I feel good.:clap::clap::clap::happy::happy:


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

I am starting again monday, 1/2 time. Project manager and Public Works director of a small town of 900. Helping out my hometown....James


----------



## Fair Light (Oct 13, 2010)

I left full time nursing end of December......I now keep an elderly woman in her home...she is very mobile...I take her to my house most days and that allows me to get some things done at home while technically working....far less stress than nursing in a facility....maybe you find some private duty work.


----------



## Big Dave (Feb 5, 2006)

Traveling Nurse if you must work. If not go back to Tallpines list. Pt is abundunt at Wal Mart.


----------



## danielsumner (Jul 18, 2009)

A local funeral home owner keeps asking me to work part time for him. I've helped him out a few times over the years when we were here. Now that we are here full time he's applying the hard sell approach. It is something to think about.

Daniel


----------



## WildBillTN (Feb 1, 2006)

I have taught and trained in martial arts for 30+ years. I intend to offer more private lessons and another group class after retirement. I want to teach more senior citizens who need the exercise and self defense, as I teach healthy traditional exercises like qigong and tai chi, plus empty hand defense, cane fighting, and knife defense. I'd love to teach grandmaws and grandpaws how to kick ass with their walking canes!
Also I intend to do lots of the things on tallpines' list!


----------



## tojo66 (Apr 9, 2011)

I work as a substitute teacher. It's great for me as I can accept work on days when I'm not busy and turn it down if they call on a busy day. I made that stipulation before I took the job!


----------



## Bentley (Jul 10, 2008)

I retired from mega-Corp several years ago. Currently working a few days each month consulting for large pipelines. It pays well enough to keep us out of our savings. 


B


----------



## Big Dave (Feb 5, 2006)

Hey danielsumner, I did that funeral home thing. Next they want you to sell preneeds. best thing was when I walked around the corner and the director thought he was alone in the building. I helped him up off the floor. My friend wesley took it a step further when he got under a sheet and laid on the gurney. The intern knocked the swinging door off the hinges when that hand reached out and grabbed his calf. Don't want to hijack the thread just triggered a memory.


----------



## jlxian (Feb 14, 2005)

DH is a retired school teacher and works part time at the local mom/pop hardware store. Minimum wage, but it helps with the bills with the two kids in college. It would be nice if he could be home full time to tend to the many projects on hand, but right now the part time income is a good thing. And he gets a discount which is good when we need to purchase something!


----------



## Bandit (Oct 5, 2008)

At times I feel that I am working harder now , but the winters are slow as We just go to auctions . 
Right now We are doing auctions , estate sales and yard sales , but all of our hard work seems to be paying off , since as of 9:30 AM the wife has made over $ 750.00 at the Brimfield Flea Market and it only opened at 8:00 . 
We still rent out party tents but no longer advertise it , We just do friends and there referrals .
Yesterday my daughter and I took down one 20 X 20 and set up two 20 X 20's and a 12 X 20 . ( those $$$$ will buy 4 new LTX A/T sneakers for her Durango )
We have a 20 X 30 for the end of May. and three 20 X 30's for June all ready booked . 
Plus We also have our Portable Gemstone Mining Sluice for Fairs . We have been asked to do Birthday Parties and also about bringing it to campgrounds , but it would be only Me as the Wife just landed a full time job .
Bob


----------



## Jokarva (Jan 17, 2010)

Well, I'm still looking but the perfect job just refuses to drop in my lap. Between the gardening, house decorating, hobbies and classes I really don't have much free time (really - how did we find the time to work all those years???), but I did just make about $400 at the consignment shop on some furniture I fixed up and sold....so that might be my next venture.


----------

